# Old Round Column mill, RF 30?  Belt driven power feed.



## paws-fixit-shop (Dec 19, 2017)

I just bought this machine, pretty happy with the possibilities it offers. I don't know much about it other than what Ive been able to pick up off the web.  There is no name plate, id tag or anything on it.

I have a couple of ancient lathes, but have seen quite a few times that I wished for a small mill.   I know it needs a lot of work before it's usable, but I have more time than money anyway.  All that came with it is the drill chuck. The vise and rotary table were just for decoration...  

Does anyone know anything about this quill power-feed setup.  The pulleys that drive the feed are set up to be powered by a round o-ring type belt. Thanks


----------



## geoffm (Dec 26, 2017)

I have a similar one. Taiwan made RF30PF from my late father in law, and he got it new in the mid 1980s


----------



## kvt (Dec 26, 2017)

From what I gather the RF 30 has been around for a while,  Think mid to early 70s but are still made but in china today.I just picked up one that was labeled Enco 30 Looking at the pictures yours has a bunch of stuff mine did not,  Such as power feed for the quill,      
Other than a sticker on the metal belt cover mine has nothing showing information .  Have not seen any with the power feed quill prior.


----------



## paws-fixit-shop (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm still sorting it out. Being it appears to have some age on it, I'm figuring it is an RF-30. Not that it really matters to me, it is what it is...

I have the X and Y slides off, was a major relief that all the slack in both those axis was some very loose socket head screws holding the brass lead screw nuts to the machine.   The table dovetails and gibs all look pretty good (well at least they do to my untrained eye).

Also I think someone has dropped it on the handle end of the X shaft,  it has a bend in it, but at least it's outside the bearing in the smooth part and not the threads, so I think I can straighten it (very carefully) in my press.

I'm still trying to figure this Z power feed out, it has two little gear shift levers, one is a 3 position, the other is a 4 position.  The handle on the 4 position is missing, so I have no way of knowing where I'm at with it as the ball/spring detents are held under the handle.  By hand turning the drive pulley on top, and playing with the 4 position shaft I can get the feed to engage and work. Lot's here yet for me to sort out, and there isn't much online that I have found on this powerfeed unit.

The next thing I want to do is remove the quill so I can check/adjust/grease the quill bearings and the drive sleeve bearings.  Don't I have to remove this power feed assembly to get the quill pinion shaft out?

I'm a newbie to this forum, I see now that there is a  sub-forum for Enco and Rong Fu machines, so if the admims want to move this thread over there that would be ok.

Thanks a lot for the replies.


----------



## kvt (Dec 26, 2017)

Be careful and use heat etc to try and straight out the lead screw  Even if it is just the end.   
I was looking on line for info on it as well,  Did not find much but did find a belt on Ebay for it.   
So there is two knobs for it.   On three position and one 4.  That should give you a lot of diff feed rates.   From the tag looks like you have to have both set to to neutral to truely be in neutral.    If the second one has a knob I would look at it and see if you can give you any indication how the shaft etc is for the other one.   Just want to take it one step at a time until you figure it out so you do not crash any gears. 
ken


----------



## paws-fixit-shop (Dec 26, 2017)

kvt said:


> Be careful and use heat etc to try and straight out the lead screw  Even if it is just the end.
> I was looking on line for info on it as well,  Did not find much but did find a belt on Ebay for it.
> So there is two knobs for it.   On three position and one 4.  That should give you a lot of diff feed rates.   From the tag looks like you have to have both set to to neutral to truely be in neutral.    If the second one has a knob I would look at it and see if you can give you any indication how the shaft etc is for the other one.   Just want to take it one step at a time until you figure it out so you do not crash any gears.
> ken



Ken,  Thanks for the input.  Today I found this youtube video showing the feed in operation.  The lever he is switching is the 4 position and its the one mine is missing.  From the video, at least now I can see the position of neutral/1/2/3.

The other 3 position lever is in the back and you can see it in my middle picture above.






Cant understand what he is saying, but hey at least I can see how if works.

Thank you, and thanks for the heads up to look on ebay for the belt.  Do you know a part # or length/size to look for?
(Edit: I found the belt on ebay)


----------



## JBuckley13f (Dec 30, 2017)

This was the one that was down in Brownwood, right? I think he was asking $300, I was gonna jump on it but money has been tight with the holidays.


----------



## paws-fixit-shop (Dec 30, 2017)

JBuckley13f said:


> This was the one that was down in Brownwood, right? I think he was asking $300, I was gonna jump on it but money has been tight with the holidays.



Yes that’s the one. It sure was a bear getting it out of that gunshop.


----------



## JBuckley13f (Dec 30, 2017)

I bet, I was gonna bring an engine hoist and another guy but when I looked at my funds it just wasn't a good idea. A great find though at that price. A little bit of work and you'll be up and running in no time.


----------



## paws-fixit-shop (Dec 30, 2017)

It took 3 of us and a big dolly to get it out the back door, but he’s building that new shop & had that telehandler there so we loaded it on my trailer with that.


----------

